# OLD TRAIN PICTURES



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

An older friend gave me these train pictures. He worked for the railroad as did his grandfather and father. 








He was not sure of which RR the trains belonged to. I scanned the pictures in, hope they are not too big, don't want to re-size them. I took out some scratches and adjusted values some.




























Pictures reduced in width by Peter Bunce moderator; they are still a bit too large but any more compression reduces the proportions of the locos. Now they fit the screen size.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

Nice old pictures. My guess is that the 1601 picture was taken in Minturn, Colorado. That is where the D&RGW kept engines for helper service over Tennessee Pass. There they could be turned and serviced (coal and water)



Minturn is in a deep valley with a steep mountain on the east side of the yard, which appears in the background.

Chuck 


PS I just went to Ghost Depot. com an looked up 1601 on their 1939 locomotive roster. Here is a picture of it in Grand Junction, Colorado. It is a 4-8-2.


#1601 Grand Junction, Colorado--1928


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Jerry, I am fond of these types of historic photos. Thanks for sharing. 

Jerry B


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Jerry I love old pictures like this 

JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a Challenger I forgot to post. Ron Senek put me onto that ghostdepot place, eventually found the #35 was also D&RG about 1880. So all turned out to be D&RG.


----------



## Altepeter (Oct 29, 2017)

*Trains*

I like railroading and old photos.


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

*Reg Stocking*

The 2829 on the point of Train 2-1 looks very Union Pacific, as does the Harriman first car. This is the Overland Limited.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a 2011 thread. Jerry posts over on LSC now.


----------

